# Point Lookout Clean Up:



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*P&S Point Lookout Clean Up:*

Ok guys & gals, 

I'm looking at Sat. Nov. 15th or Sat the 22nd for the PLO clean up. I would like to get some input from you folks as to what would work better for all.

I'm sure we'll get the regular crew but we would like to see some new faces attend also. Please post your coments so I can start putting this thing together. Thanks and Tightlines....Hat80


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

If it is held during these days, what time will it begin? What part of PLO would it be at?


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*You know im in*

PLO is one of my stomping grounds so ill be there. Plus, you have given enough notice so there shouldnt be any problems. Let let me know what you need me to do...........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I frequent there a lot as well and there is a lot of trash hiding on the causeway just over the wooden wall. I have seen a small crew regularly cleaning on the weekends, most likely hired by DNR. They do an o.k. job.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*PLO Cleanup*

Hat,
Either weekend will work for me, I've been looking for an excuse to get down that way, will probably get a room, any suggestions?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Wrong Way,*

The clean up would start about 12noon. We would clean the pier and the pic nic area around the pier, maybe the causeway too. I'm going to see what the park needs or wants us to do. I wanted to get some input on the dates that will work best from you guys first.

*murphman* 

I'll do some checking on rooms and post them here. I know there is lodging close, just don't know the names....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You know if Hat is running this clean-up it's gonna be a good one. I will most likely be in.
-Anthony


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Nov 15th*

I'm in for Nov 15th. Now I need to find some lodging for Fri & Sat nights. Whoever left the grilling utinsels at the IRI clean-up I have them.

Catman.


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

Where is PLO, the 15th is Scouting for food, so I wouldn't make it that weekend, the 22nd still looks clear.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

It is the southern most tip of maryland. All the way down Rt 5 from the beltway to the end.


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

know a short cut from NOVA? LOL


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Moving Stuff*

I go to settlement on my new home on Nov 17. I will be packing all the week before the 17 for the movers. The next weekend I will be unpacking and settleing in. I wish I could make it guys... but it looks as though I am out.    

good luck Hat... The big fish money is on Jason and his 18 and 20 inch lead (you know Pb) mounted rockfish that he brings with him in his cooler! 

- Surfman


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I wish, but I live in Alexandria right off of the beltway and it takes me about 1.5 hrs to get there. It is not that bad. It is a beautiful place with so much room to fish especially when they open the rest of the park.


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

depending on weekend, may bring kids out for the day if I am allowed to travel that far. Will play it by ear.


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

Hat,

What's the best way to get there from IR - and what do you extimate the drive time? Would love to get down with the crew again. What does an out of stater need to fish? Hopefully there would be more sucess than we had at IRI. 

Either weekend should be good for me.

Is it rain or shine once the date is set?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

For anyone coming out of state, make sure you get a license. DNR makes regular stops at the pier and are very willing to give tickets. If you're just gonna be down for the day, I would recommend getting a 5-day temp pass since the license is only good till the rest of the year. Hope to see a good turnout.
-Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*oops*

Double Clicked sorry


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hat, what do you figure about two hours for me? Sorry to say, may only be able to drop off the P&S grills, because as of November 2nd, transfer (good thing in a way only be working about thirty seconds from home as opposed to thirty minute. May not be able to fish or clean, but I talk the talk, I'll walk the walk almost, but the grills will be there.

Keep your fingers crossed, and say a little one to the big Guy, and I'll be there. Here's hoping, and a wishing and therefore fishing.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey lakeside,*

Here is a MapQuest search, it's a long drive my friend. Yes you will need a non resident license, it will cost $7.50 for a 5 day license. If you make the drive, I'll pay for your license. Hope you can make it, the fishing should be good....Tightlines 

DIRECTIONS 
1: Start out going Southeast on COASTAL HWY S/ DE-1 S toward JOHN J WILLIAMS HWY/ DE-24. 0.09 miles 

2: Make a U-TURN at JOHN J WILLIAMS HWY onto COASTAL HWY N/ DE-1 N. 2.36 miles 

3: Turn SLIGHT LEFT onto LEWES GEORGETOWN HWY/ DE-404 W/ US-9 W. Continue to follow DE-404 W. Pass through 1 roundabout. 24.39 miles 

4: Turn RIGHT onto DE-404 N/ SUSSEX HWY N/ US-13 N. 0.21 miles 

5: Turn LEFT onto DE-404 BR. 1.35 miles 

6: Turn LEFT onto MARKET ST/ DE-404 BR. 0.44 miles 

7: Turn RIGHT onto SEASHORE HWY/ DE-404 BR. Continue to follow SEASHORE HWY. 7.50 miles 

8: SEASHORE HWY becomes MD-404 W. 23.54 miles 

9: Take US-50 W. 29.13 miles 

10: Merge onto MD-2 S/ SOLOMONS ISLAND RD via exit number 23A toward MD-450/ PAROLE/ PRINCE FREDERICK. 13.09 miles 

11: Enter next roundabout and take 3rd exit onto MD-2 S. 40.08 miles 

12: MD-2 S becomes MD-4. 3.90 miles 

13: Turn LEFT onto MD-235 S/ THREE NOTCH RD. 7.41 miles 

14: Turn LEFT onto POPLAR RIDGE RD. 1.22 miles 

15: Turn RIGHT onto POPLAR RIDGE RD. 0.06 miles 

16: Turn LEFT onto MD-235/ THREE NOTCH RD. 7.99 miles 

17: Turn SLIGHT LEFT onto MD-5. 3.88 miles 

18: Turn RIGHT onto MD-5. 2.60 miles 

Total Estimated Time: Total Distance: 169.24 miles 
4 hours, 6 minutes


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Shaggy,*

don't worry about the grills to much. You just try to get there my brother. I'm going to try and have a commercial smoker / cooker brought down for the day. Man I want chicken and ribs for a change.........Tightlines 

Oh yeah, driving time. I would give it about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

What, is "momma" coming to do the cooking? Seriously, I'll do my dangdest to at least make my appearance (I owe you that much and then some buddy), Hopefully worse case is that I open, and if about a two hour drive could be there around 5:30 - 6:00 pm.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm in for Nov. 15.
Catman, glad you have the grilling tools.
Where are you staying? Seems all the motels are in Lexington Park. Do you know anything about Schiebles in Ridge?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Motels*

Everything else is in Lexington Park....Tightlines

Scheible's Motel
Wynne Road - Ridge
301-872-5185 

8 rooms, restaurant and lounge. Fax and copy machine available. Overnight guests recieve complimentary use of the pinic and dock facilities for crabbing and fishing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Scheible's Motel - $49.50*

Fish Bait....Thought those were yours. Just talked to the desk at Scheible's Motel and they have 6 rooms available for Saturday, 11/15. Double occupancy is $49.50 per night. I'm going to book a room for Friday and Saturday night. Any one want to bunk with me? $100.00 for the weekend is pretty cheap.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I have but three words to say.*

*Book it Dano!*....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Might Have Jumped The Gun*

I guess I should wait to find out which weekend were doing PLO. Got a little excited, never been to PLO. Really looking forward to not only fishing a new spot but seeing the P&S family again. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Hat I would be available for both weekends but I would be more apt to lean towards the 15th only because I have 24 hour duty on the 21st and would be very tired on the 22nd for the cleanup.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's looking like the 15th.*

We'll give it a little more time for people to chime in. Sofar most seem to like the 15th thoe. If need be you could change the date with them, we'll see...Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hat....I'm having a little pre surgery surgery done on my knee on the 20th the releive some of the pain prior to my replacement after the 1st. of the year. Won't feel much like walking on the 22nd. so that date is out for me. I'll probably just park my butt on the boat that day a do a little trolling. 

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Like I said,*

sofar most are good with the 15th. Don't sweat it. ....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

ET calling home!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Dang Coy,*

you let out the secret code. You just wait till we get back to Heyhira. Your gonna be blackballed!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Doh! My bad!


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks like I will be missing it again. The 22nd would have been better for me, but I have scouts on the 15th. and bowling afterwards. No way I can make it that day. Kids and I were looking forward to the adventure, but will have to catch the next time. I hate busy schedules some days.

Have fun and catch a big one for me

KP


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

PLO... My Nemisis... the 15th would be better for me, guess i have to see if SurfMan needs help packing. Gotta return that favor from when I got my place this spring, and make sure he can get out to the water sooner than later.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Het catman do you need a little company on the 22nd,I'll help you troll,I'll even get you rigged up and hand you the pole so you won't have to move your wounded knee. Hat I'll try and make it on the 15th,no need to stay the nite,not a bad drive down or back.If any of you take Rt.4 watch your speed from Prince Frederick to Solomons(it's open road) State boys and alot of deer. TRIGGER


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*15th Or 22nd?*

Hat 80...Any decision on which date yet. Looks like most favor the 15th. FWIW the tides for the 15th are: Low - 12:16AM, High - 5:10AM, Low - 10:34AM and High - 5:38PM. Having never fished there before is there a bait shop near by? Is the lighting adequate on the pier or should I bring my Coleman?

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Lighting is great and as hat would say almost too much (b/c it is hard to get a nap in with the light glaring on you) It is a concrete pier and fairly long so you will need your fishing cart. Ricks bait shop is right before the entrance of the park and pretty much has all you will need.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Catman,*

Based on the members replys. The Point Lookout Clean up will be held on Nov. 15th at 12pm. I will make the call to the PLO office this week to set things up.

I need all that will attend to check in so we can start getting a list together....Thanks, Hat80


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks guys. I'll go ahead and BOOK UM TODAY.


Catman.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*I'm In*

Count me in for the PLO cleanup on 15 Nov. See you at noon. If someone gets a list together, just let me know what to bring, and consider it brought.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

So the official date is the 15th of November? Is this now set in stone for rain or shine? I'll see if I can attend.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Looks like it!*

*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman
catman
Lakeside
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Awesome, now it's official


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

What did you forget about me?


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

Sorry that I will miss out again. one of these days you guys will hit it on the mark or I won't have a life and can go back to just fishing.

Those will be the days


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm in. Hey Hat, I need to give you a call, probably tomorrow.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey hat is that FLF sitten in front of that rock.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Guys,

Count me in (have to clear with the boss first). I can visit my fishermen friend buy some fresh spot.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Set in Stone*

*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman
catman
Lakeside
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hat 80....Reservations have been made. Their resturant opens at 6:00 AM. 

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hat, don't forget I start a new store on Novenber 2, so I am pretty much a tenative to at least make a brief appearence. Worse case scenerio, close Friday work Saturday, and I am a no show, middle of the road scenerio, off Friday or by 5pm, get some sleep, meet you guys for breakfast or shortly after (maybe around 7:00 - 7:30 am and fish until noonish and get back for work by 4pm or best case scenerio, off early Friday (by 5:00 pm, get down there and be off Saturday, and not have to be back at work until maybe 4:00pm Sunday) and clean, fish and eat and maybe learn a bit more of this pier thing.


----------



## youngpadawan (Jul 15, 2003)

*So sad...*

I wish I could make it to the cleanup, but I'll be out of town that weekend. Sounds like it would be not that bad of a drive for me, too. I hope you guys have fun. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Nick,*

Catman, do you want to do the name tags again? They worked out well at the first Tank clean up....Tightlines

*Damn Vader!* We needed your goodluck!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hat, no problem. I'll take care of the name tags.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Nick,*

Hows that knee doing, better I hope.....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just had it juiced up yesterday against my Dr's advise. Tough, it's my knee not his. Almost feels normal but I've been down this road before. Thanks for asking.

Catman.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*PLO Clean up*

Could you use another body?? 

I would like to help and visit/fish PLO for the first time.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No Problem....*

Come on out and join the crew Orest, your on the list. 
....Tightlines


*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman
catman
Lakeside
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess & Hubby


----------



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

Hat80, you can for now count in DG and hubby. He needs a name. LOL Can't guarentee we will make it, but we are planning on it. Thanks.


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

Hat,

For those of us who have never been there before -
how about a rundown on the location -

What kind of rigs should we bring? What size poles will work on the pier? Can I get out with an 8' or should I plan on bringing a longer pole? How about bait? Are we looking as as many lost rigs as you can expect at IRI?

Aside from the fishin' part - what supplies are you looking for the crew to bring?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I also have never been down there or participated in a clean up.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey lakeside,*

7' to 12' poles work well at PLO, for rigs you'll want fishfinder rigs or highlow rigs. When it comes to bait bring chicken brests, bloods, chicken, fresh cut bait and more chicken, get my drift? The chicken works for both Blues and Trout there. We have tried it all but these always work.

A food list will go up later this week. I'm still trying to get more people onboard before we do a things to bring list. Anyone that needs directions should do a MapQuest search from their own starting point. Look forward to fishing with you again but you'll need that damn scubadiver again as in some places there are snags, we'll point you away from them. ....Tightlines


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*P&S Point Lookout Clean Up:*

*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman
catman
Lakeside
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess & Hubby
Sandcrab


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Where will the majority of the cleanup and fishing/get together take place? The causeway, pier, point, or picnic area? 

Some info on gear depending on fishing location.

Causeway: Fishing is done off a rocky surface. It's very helpful to have pvc rod holders and 9-12' rods .

Pier: Depending on location on the pier, snags can be common. 8-10' rod preferred but up to 12' is okay. Many lay their rods against the wooden railings but the pier does have rod holders. Be sure you bring a folding chair so you'll be comfortable.

Point: Fishing can be done on the rocky surface facing the bay or on a sandy beach facing the river. Bring rod holders and 9-12' rods.

Picnic Area: I believe fishing is done on a sandy beach area. 

For the most part, 9-12' rods should be okay and you might want a 6-7' rod for bait fishing. You can use the premade metal hi-low rigs for all fishing and most popular for sharp tooth bluefish. Just remember to stock up on hook with metal leaders. Fish finder rigs will work also. As for sinkers, depending on water conditions, anywhere from 3-5oz should be okay. Since it gets dark rather quick, if you're fishing any location other than the pier, it's pretty dark so bring a lantern. Bugs shouldn't be a problem this late in the year but they're known to have lots of biting bugs. Oh yeah, bring a chair. If anyone wants to add/correct anything feel free to.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Where is a good place to purchase hooks with metal leaders; I use the circle hooks. I guess you buy the wire and sleeves and crimping tool and do them yourself.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I'm not sure circle hooks come with metal leaders but I think it's okay to use 50# line as hook leader material. If the circle hook is suppose to hook the fish in the corner of the jaw, it won't be chomping on the line. Metal leader is helpful if the blues take the whole hook in its' mouth. Most sporting stores with a saltwater section will have J-hooks with metal leaders.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

FYI The point at PLO is still closed, they are supposed to have it opened at some point to foot traffic but as of Sat Nov 1 it was not.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Foot traffic meaning walking? That's a long hard walk if you're taking gear with you. Hopefully it will open up and be fishable soon. How did you do this weekend at PLO reddog?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Actually the point from the potomac side is roped off about 200 ft from the point so the walk would not be that bad. I fished there from 2-9pm on Sat (high tide at 7:30pm) and only two bites with crab. The fishing there lately, meaning the last three weeks I have been there, have left much to be disired. At least this week I had a bite last week I was there for all day and nothing. The pier hasn't been catching anything except striper with the occasional keeper. Hopefully, it will pick up soon but I am taking a few weeks off from down there. It is a beautiful place though.

Reports from the lower bay around PLO say that the blues and trout by be gone. Don't know if there is any truth to that but the fishing has slowed down considerably from 1 month ago.,

Here is an good report from down that area, note most of this is from a boat:
Fishing Report


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Is it me or is it pretty hard to snell a hook with 50# line, let alone tie a loop at the other end .......


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Count me in...*

PLO was on my list of new places to try this year too...

Nick - My surf cart can carry you if your knee acts up!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*P&S Point Lookout Clean Up:*

*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman
catman
Lakeside
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess & Hubby
Sandcrab
mr_ralphjr


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Orest said:


> *Is it me or is it pretty hard to snell a hook with 50# line, let alone tie a loop at the other end ....... *


Depending on the size of the hook but yes it is. If you're using a 1/0-4/0 hook, you can step down the mono to say 30-40#. For most fishing at PLO, you don't have to worry about breakage but larger blues can tear through them pretty quick before your main line gives.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Where will the majority of the cleanup be?*



Wrong Way said:


> *Where will the majority of the cleanup and fishing/get together take place? The causeway, pier, point, or picnic area? *


The clean up will take place on the pier, the grounds around the restrooms, the picnic area and the beach by the pier. I think most want to fish the pier but the choice is yours. The cookout will also be in this picnic area ....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*BRAIDED LINE*

If you use braided line like Power Pro; do you still use a shock leader?

And will braied hold up to the teeth of a blue, if you use it to tie your hooks with for a fish finder or hi-lo rig?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Orest,*

Blues will cut braid like butter. You need that leader my friend....Tightlines


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Add my dad to the list*

Hey Hat,

You can add my dad to the list for the cleanup. He says hes in for sure..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Done deal,*

*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman
catman
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess & Hubby
Sandcrab
mr_ralphjr


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Hat80!!*

What are the things we need to bring on to this trip, other than personal stuffs?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You, your stuff*

and we will all bring some type of food item. FL Fisherman is doing the who brings what list so start posting what you all will bring so he can get started. He *WILL* keep it updated!

I will bring: potatoe salad, plates, utensils, gloves and trash bags. I am also working on getting a commercial grill towed in. 

I will also bring some chicken & ribs. I don't know about you folks but I'm tired of bugers and dogs....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I'll will bring ......*

I will bring a pasta salad, some chicken, bake beads and a sauce kraut (fried with bacon and onion) dish I make.

How many people should we plan on each dish serving?


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

Hat,

Sorry to say you have to take my name off of the list. 

At a meeting last night I was assigned a task that will prevent me from attending the clean-up. Some things just have to be done and this is one of them. Hate to miss the event - I was looking forward to crossing lines with you again. Take care of catman - don't want to see him hitting the ground again.

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thing's not to bring to PLO?????*

Fresh Banana's

Banana pudding

Banana bread

Trail mix containing dried banana's

Peanut butter and banana sandwhiches

Pet Skunk's

Does anybody else have any item they like to add?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry to hear it Lakeside, maybe next but for this one your off the list...Tightlines*










*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman
catman
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess & Hubby
Sandcrab
mr_ralphjr


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

Hi gang sorry I"m not going to make the PLO cleanup, I have to work that weekend. I hope everyone has fun and I'll catch you next time.

Adina


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Here is list so far*

Hat80: potatoe salad, plates, utensils, gloves and trash bags chicken & ribs.

Orest: pasta salad, some chicken, bake beans and a sauce kraut (fried with bacon and onion)

I would suggest everyone bring their favorite dish so everyone can enjoy it. I would figure around 20 to 25 people. We would also need some snack foods, and drinks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm doing the name tags.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey everyone,*

It's time to let FLF know what you'll be bringing to the cookout so he can get a list going....Thanks

Hat80: potatoe salad, plates, utensils, gloves and trash bags some chicken & ribs.

Orest: pasta salad, some chicken, bake beans and a sauce kraut (fried with bacon and onion)










*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman
catman
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess & Hubby
Sandcrab
mr_ralphjr


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'v got to make jumbali for my wifes christmas party and mine have to start this week makeing it( 8 gallons total) so I'll make a few extra,if that's ok with everybody!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Jumbali*

Never had it.


How hot do you make it????????

But seen it made on the Justin Wilson cooking show, looks good, so it must be good, bring it on.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Trigger, bring it on!*

It's time to let FLF know what you'll be bringing to the cookout so he can get a list going....Thanks

Hat80: potatoe salad, plates, utensils, gloves and trash bags some chicken & ribs.

Orest: pasta salad, some chicken, bake beans and a sauce kraut (fried with bacon and onion)










*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess & Hubby
Sandcrab
mr_ralphjr


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

It's not that hot,it won't blow your mind,but if it's cold out it will warm you up. I'll bring my cast iron pot and set it on one of the grills that they have at the park,(I think they have them) I use to make it where I could stand it,but my doctor told me to cut down on the hot stuff. I'll bring enough,maybe two gallons so everybody can get a taste maybe two.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I have an older Coleman stove that takes the regular fuel I will prabably bring to warm some things up.

Got to see if I get some fuel for it someplace.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*fuel*

Dicks had it when I was there last week.......


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

It uses white gas/fuel. wallmart/Kmart and I think Dicks might care it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Fuel*

Thanks Trigger and Big Rad.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Probably no need*

Hey guys Hat is trying to get one of those big commercial grills so we can cook our food on it. You might not need to bring a small grill just a pot you can put on the grill. Here is the new list:

Hat80: potatoe salad, plates, utensils, gloves and trash bags some chicken & ribs.

Orest: pasta salad, some chicken, bake beans and a sauce kraut (fried with bacon and onion)

Triggerfish: two gallons of jumbali 

I would suggest everyone bring their favorite dish so everyone can enjoy it. I would figure around 20 to 25 people. We would also need some snack foods, and drinks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Probably don't need*

It's no problem, it's small and it will give use 2 extra burns.

I have 2 - 7 gallon water jugs w/spigots, would fresh water be good to bring to wash hands. etc. Could bring some hand soap and paper towels.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey people I was told today that the big rock are starting to show up in the lower bay area,just a good friend,no questions asked.:jawdrop:


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I have reserved a room at Scheibles for Nov. 15&16. If anyone is interested in doubling up and splitting expenses let me know.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi FL Fisherman,

SummerPlay and I will be there at 11:30am with soft drinks, water, and snacks for everyone.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman
Liam
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman & Girl
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess & Hubby
Sandcrab
mr_ralphjr
LongRanger
SummerPlay


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Are Virginians invited too or is this a maryland thing? I've been looking for a good time to give PLO a try, but have not made it there yet. 
The wife and I are (fairly) new to surf fishing and had a blast with all with the schoolies running up the Rapp in the spring, but never caught a rock over 28". I'm sure that we could also pick up some much needed tips/help on our long casting 

Mitch


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'm from Va,*

all P&S members are welcome at all P&S events. If you and your wife would like to attend post it here and I'll add you to the list. The fish are starting to move back into the bay, it should be a goodtime for all. Welcome to P&S.com....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hat80: potatoe salad, plates, utensils, gloves and trash bags some chicken & ribs.

Orest: pasta salad, some chicken, bake beans and a sauce kraut (fried with bacon and onion)

Triggerfish: two gallons of jumbali 


Longranger and Summerplay: soft drinks, water, and snacks 

I would suggest everyone bring their favorite dish so everyone can enjoy it. I would figure around 20 to 25 people.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I didn't read the entire post to see if these were answerd, so pease forgive me if I'm repeating something here.

1. There was a question about bringing water to washup. The pier has running water and the restrooms should be open.

2. There was a question about circle hooks and steel leaders. I use 4/0-5/0 circle hooks with 50# shockleaders on Blues and I have never lost a fish. Steel leaders are better if you have them. If you don't, just use the 50# mono and a circle hook. 

For snacks SummerPlay and I will have soft drinks, assorted chip snacks and cupcakes for everyone. I hope this helps.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Good morn. James,*

The last time I was down at PLO, two weeks ago. The pier did not have running water due to Izzy. They may have fixed it by now however. The restrooms still had water and are good to go....Tightlines


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I'm sure that you are right. I have not tried them since Izzy. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I know sometime of the year they shut the water off on the pier and since it's getten cold ! I know for a fact it was cold last nite and there was ice in the dogs water bowl this morning,but the bathrooms keep it on(no hot water).


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Hit the Lottery*

Hey guys - I hit the goose lottery for the opening day of Canada goose season Nov 15. The reports look great so we may finish up early. I may be late to the cleanup though. For food, I will hopefully be bringing a fresh goose to throw on the barbee. Since I will be down on the eastern shore for the hunt, I will stop and pick up some oysters to eat at PLO also.

See you all Saturday.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

When's the deadline to sign up for the cleanup? I probably won't know until wednesday or thursday if I can attend. Is that too late?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Wrong Way,*

A.S.A.P, wednesday will work but sooner is better. We don't want to see anyone go hungrey....Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I don't think anyone will go hungry,that's if everybody brings extra food and drink,I won't be there till late maybe after 1pm,gotta take of pets the wife is working at the pet shelter. Plus I have to make more Jumbaly for the christmas parties this year,I do this each year for hers and mine and a little extra for friends.


----------



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

If we make it, I will be sure to bring a few food items. Still up in the air, but won't be a burden food wise to anyone and will pull our weight. I am the Domestic_Goddess after all. LOL Are there any other women that will be attending? Or will I have the ladies room all to myself?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Will I have the ladies room all to myself?*

I know some of the other members are bringing their wifes or girlfriends....Tightlines










*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman
Liam
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman & Girl
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess & Hubby
Sandcrab
mr_ralphjr
LongRanger
SummerPlay


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Grilling*

What's the grill situation like? Will bring food for grill, dogs, sausages etc. As of right now Liam and I are planning on arriving Friday afternoon/eve..have to work until noon..then he has school until 2pm. I know it will take us every bit of 3.5 to 4 hrs from Wilm. especially on a Friday. The weather looks pretty decent. I plan on bringing bloods, perdue peelers and some kind of fresh cut bait(whatever my fish market has )What is the lighting like at thee pier? Do you need a lantern? Hope to see you all there!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry meant to post this on the PLO thread..I need to wake up already!


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big Up Massives,


You can count me in for Sat. What Do I need to bring. I have two small grills, one for propane and one for Charcoal. I can stop by Costco's and pick up some stuff. Let me know.

Peace,

Big D


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

You and your son will be there friday until the clean up on saturday? Make sure you guys dress warm.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Wrongway,
Hopefully Schiebles rooms will be nics and warm. Liam and I took Fishbait up on his offer. Yes, we will definately need some warm clothes when that sun gets low on Saturday!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I just got off the phone with the DNR at PLO,*

everything is setup and is a go for Sat. They will have a Rep. meet me that morn. There is some paperwork that needs to be filled out, just like at IRI no big deal.

Hey Murph, 
I will be at Schiebles from Fri. night to Sun. morn so we will all have to hook up for some grub and early fishing. I have been trying to get my hands on a commercial grill/smoker for the cookout but with no luck sofar. We may all need to bring a small grill or campstove if you have one. I will post no later then Thur. 
night on the cooking situation. I don't think it's going to be a big deal. It seems to me they have two or three grills at the park area already.

People you need to post the things you will be bringing so FL Fisherman can get it on the list.

*Some of the things we will need*

chicken & ribs
hot dogs and burgers
charcoal
kielbasas/smoked sausages
baked beans
grills
potatoe salad, plates and utensils
hot dog and hamburger buns
Official Cook
chips
Condiments

*Heres what we have sofar, get on it FLF*

Hat80: potatoe salad, plates, utensils, gloves and trash bags some chicken & ribs.

Orest: pasta salad, some chicken, bake beans and a sauce kraut (fried with bacon and onion)

Triggerfish: two gallons of jumbali 

Longranger and Summerplay: soft drinks, water, and snacks

Murphman: some Hot sausages, Hotdogs and buns, a bottle of ketchup, mustard and relish

I would suggest everyone bring their favorite dish so everyone can enjoy it. I would figure around 20 to 25 people.










*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman & Liam
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman & Girl
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess & Hubby
Sandcrab
mr_ralphjr
LongRanger
SummerPlay
DFishMon
Wrong Way & brother


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Where?*

Pier? Causeway?
I can't guarantee I can make it, but it might be a possibility. Anyone know if Andy is going (andy that goes to casting--don't know his board name)? He lives by me--I see carpool opportunity.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Pier Husky,*

Try to make it. I don't know your friend. ....Tightlines


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

husky,

if you want to carpool... let me know... we can meet at braddock exit on 495 or something...


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Hat, I think me and my bro will be able to attend. Not 100% sure but pretty sure. Will there be a large grill out there? I might bring some chicken if I have time to prep it. Where will the grilling and hangout take place? On the pier itself or parking lot?

Oh, and is there a fee to access the pier since it's the weekend?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Hot Dogs*

I'll bring some dogs / HOT SAUSAGES and buns..will also grab a bottle of ketchup, mustard and relish to go with!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hat, got my two grills still if anyone is in area Wed or Thursday before I head east. As for the allnighters, I'll find out when I have to work Sunday, and if late (4pm), good possibility of an appearence by me. If it does work out, PLO, is it a cut bait kinda place, do I find some squid, shrimp, chicken or bloods?

Some times (okay alot) my work interferes with my fishing, but at least I am guaranteed one weekday to hit my spot, with the populations close to single digits (excluding ponies and sikas).

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

One more thing Hat, if (well when) I do make it to PLO, and since I am digitally challegened, would you be willing to take a picture of me with your digital camera (just in case I can find a seafood market with a potential winner)? I'm sounding more like Florida than me.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Silkas ain't the only thing about down there now. It is getting to be hunting season and all the big bucks are congregating in the preservation now so they won't get killed. I saw a 10 pt buck there and it was pushing 150lbs easily! Them are some smart critters I tell you.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Wrong Way,*

If you and your brother come bring what you want. We will have a way to cook food. I'll add you to the list, If you can't make it just let me know....Thanks

*Shaggy*

It's a cut bait kind of place but I would bring some bloods and chicken brest to be safe. I'll be intouch with you about the grills. At this point I'm still trying to find a commercial grill to two behind the Jeep. I have not given up yet but it's not looking to good. Hey bub, you bring that fish. I'll have the cam ready...LOL...Tightlines


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Whos bringing what?*

People you need to post the things you will be bringing so FL Fisherman can get it on the list.

*Some of the things we will need*

chicken & ribs
hot dogs and burgers
charcoal
kielbasas/smoked sausages
baked beans
grills
potatoe salad, plates and utensils
hot dog and hamburger buns
Official Cook
chips
Condiments

*Heres what we have sofar, get on it FLF*

Hat80: potatoe salad, plates, utensils, gloves and trash bags some chicken & ribs.

Orest: pasta salad, some chicken, bake beans and a sauce kraut (fried with bacon and onion)

Triggerfish: two gallons of jumbali 

Longranger and Summerplay: soft drinks, water, and snacks

Murphman: some Hot sausages, Hotdogs and buns, a bottle of ketchup, mustard and relish

Domestic_Goddess: dessert

I would suggest everyone bring their favorite dish so everyone can enjoy it. I would figure around 20 to 25 people.










*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman & Liam
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman & Girl
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess, Hubby & daughter
Sandcrab
mr_ralphjr
LongRanger
SummerPlay
DFishMon
Wrong Way & brother


----------



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

Put us down for dessert of some sort.........maybe several types, finger desserts and plate desserts. 
Also, our daughter wants to come along so I guess for now add her, unless we can talk her out of it. LOL


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Scheibles Motel*

For those of you that want to know and are staying at Scheibles. Scheibles Motel is about 15 or 20 mins from PLO. Nice place with a 500ft fishing pier for the guests....Tightlines

Scheibles Motel 










*Some of the things we will need*

chicken & ribs
hot dogs and burgers
charcoal
kielbasas/smoked sausages
baked beans
grills
potatoe salad, plates and utensils
hot dog and hamburger buns
Official Cook
chips
Condiments

*Heres what we have sofar, get on it FLF*

Hat80: potatoe salad, plates, utensils, gloves and trash bags some chicken & ribs.

Orest: pasta salad, some chicken, bake beans and a sauce kraut (fried with bacon and onion)

Triggerfish: two gallons of jumbali 

Longranger and Summerplay: soft drinks, water, and snacks

Murphman: some Hot sausages, Hotdogs and buns, a bottle of ketchup, mustard and relish

Domestic_Goddess: dessert

I would suggest everyone bring their favorite dish so everyone can enjoy it. I would figure around 20 to 25 people.










*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman & Liam
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman & Girl
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess, Hubby & daughter
Sandcrab
mr_ralphjr
LongRanger
SummerPlay
DFishMon
Wrong Way & brother


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks like we'll need a cook. If no one volunteers, I'll do it.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Is there any chance of catching bait fish like perch or spot at PLO or should we plan on bringing our own cut bait? How much do you think spot or bunker is at Rick's Marines?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

On the causeway you can catch perch or spot if you fish the bayside, but I think that they are gone.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I can be the cook if you need me! Is there anything i can help, let me know.. i'm a team player!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Cooking*

I can help - also.

I will also bring some chopped onion for the hot dogs.
I also got a Big Buy of Brat's from Gaint's I can bring.


Do we need any seasonings. Salt/pepper????

Things we need -


Napkins
Paper towel


Since I have a truck, I can bring my gas grill if need be.

I haven't been getting the email notifications that someone has replied to this thread lately. Any ideas???


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Orest- how you do this weekend, any luck


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Trigger -

Ended up going Sat. morning - just one white perch.

From talking to people, things were slow Firday night and they were reaaly slow Sat. morning.

But I had fun.

Really looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Yea can't wait,it's been along time comeing,if the pier has to many people on it,I'll fish the beach and see what I can catch.I won't be leaveing the house till 11am,got to make some more jumblaly for people.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Ya - I'll probably make 1 dish Thurs. and 1 dish Friday and pack my truck for the trip.

Looks like the weather will nice.

See you there.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I don't think I got a response earlier but I wanted to know where the actual cookout takes place? Will it be on the pier/parking lot or picnic area?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

At the picnic area just before you walk onto the pier to the left I think.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Orest did you check out the map that Hat posted,so which way are you going Rt. 4 or Rt.5


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I was going to follow your direction you gave earlier in a post, RT. 4.

Is Rt. 5 quicker? Time/distance?

From where we live, take Rt. 32 to Rt.301 toward Upper Marlboro,then take Rt. 4 to Solomans(watch your speed from Prince Frederick to Solomans) go over bridge to Rt. 235 make left at light,stay on Rt.235 till for 30 mins. until you get to Rt.5(blinking lite) turn left for 5 or 6 miles to park enterance on right. Ricks Marine/bait shop on left just before park. There's another bait shop before Pax river on the right side(Tackle Box) Rt. 235.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Is Rick's bait store still open after Isabel? I know there were some talks of it being closed down...


----------



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

As of about 3 weeks ago he was. Don't know how long he stays open during the winter/late fall months. Probably still open. I'm counting on it.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The event will be at the pier.*

*jangwuah,*

Ricks is in the phonebook. I call when I go down as he closes at diffrent times everyday. If he knows your on your way he will wait for you if you ask, their good folks....Tightlines











*Some of the things we will need*

chicken & ribs
hot dogs and burgers
charcoal
kielbasas/smoked sausages
baked beans
grills
potatoe salad, plates and utensils
hot dog and hamburger buns
Official Cook
chips
Condiments

*Heres what we have sofar, get on it FLF*

Hat80: potatoe salad, plates, utensils, gloves and trash bags some chicken & ribs.

Orest: pasta salad, some chicken, bake beans and a sauce kraut (fried with bacon and onion)

Triggerfish: two gallons of jumbali 

Longranger and Summerplay: soft drinks, water, and snacks

Murphman: some Hot sausages, Hotdogs and buns, a bottle of ketchup, mustard and relish

Domestic_Goddess: dessert

I would suggest everyone bring their favorite dish so everyone can enjoy it. I would figure around 20 to 25 people.










*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman & Liam
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman & Girl
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess, Hubby & daughter
Sandcrab
mr_ralphjr
LongRanger
SummerPlay
DFishMon
Wrong Way & brother


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Rt. 5 is longer more lights on that streach of road, your better off to take Rt. 4,it may seem long to you but I'v used it for many years sence the late 70's.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I never been on Rt. 4 or 5, so I'll trust your direction and take Rt. 4.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Heres what we have so far

Hat80: potatoe salad, plates, utensils, gloves and trash bags some chicken & ribs.

Orest: pasta salad, some chicken, bake beans, a sauce kraut(fried with bacon and onion), chopped onions and brats 

Triggerfish: two gallons of jumbali 

Longranger and Summerplay: soft drinks, water, and snacks

Murphman: some Hot sausages, Hotdogs and buns, a bottle of ketchup, mustard and relish

Domestic_Goddess: dessert

I would suggest everyone bring their favorite dish so everyone can enjoy it. I would figure around 20 to 25 people.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I take route 4. Route 5 just looks longer so I never bothered to try it. It's pretty easy if you follow Orest's directions.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Orest, I wouldn't stear you wrong we live to close to each other.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

anyone know if Husky is coming?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*He said he might,*

it's some place back in this thread, try to PM him. ....Tightlines


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Hat,
Check your pm's. I thought I sent you one earlier. You have already answered one of my questions from posting that map earlier.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Murph,*

Check your e-mail, your PM box was full.....Tightlines


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll stop off at Costco and get a big thing of Hilshire Farms kielbasa/smoked sausage and buns to go with them.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Some of the things we will need*

chicken & ribs
hot dogs and burgers
charcoal
kielbasas/smoked sausages
baked beans
grills
potatoe salad, plates and utensils
hot dog and hamburger buns
Official Cook
chips
Condiments

*Heres what we have sofar, get on it FLF*

Hat80: potatoe salad, plates, utensils, gloves and trash bags some chicken & ribs.

Orest: pasta salad, some chicken, bake beans and a sauce kraut (fried with bacon and onion)

Triggerfish: two gallons of jumbali 

Longranger and Summerplay: soft drinks, water, and snacks

Murphman: some Hot sausages, Hotdogs and buns, a bottle of ketchup, mustard and relish

Domestic_Goddess: dessert

Rugger: kielbasa/smoked sausage and buns 

I would suggest everyone bring their favorite dish so everyone can enjoy it. I would figure around 20 to 25 people.










*Attendance List* 

Master Caster
murphman & Liam
Shaggy
Fish Bait
FL Fisherman & Girl
WtrDog
Triggerfish
OldBay
Anthony
Hat80
Rugger
jangwuah
Searay
Orest
Fish On
CrawFish
Domestic_Goddess & Hubby
Sandcrab
mr_ralphjr
LongRanger
SummerPlay
DFishMon
Wrong Way & brother
feel_the_power


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Bump*


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

That's a big list there. What has been the largest turnout for a cleanup so far?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*If I'm not mistaken*

at the first Choptank clean up. There were 26 or 28 on the list and 18 people showed up. If for any reason someone plans not to show please let me know. If the people that are bring food plan for 25 and only 15 show up it makes for alot of wasted food and money. It's no big deal just let us know. I hope to see everyone out there, it should be a good time. It will be a great time if the fish show up. .....Tightlines


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Where will P&S meet at PLO? Will there be any signs? Oh, and will there be any fees to fish the pier since it's not a weekday?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Just show up with bells on your feet,just look for a BIg ugly dude with a beard if that's what he calls it(Hat80) you can't miss him. I think we'll all be at the pier there are signs leading you to it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Can you park close to the picnic/pier area to unload our grills and fishing gear???


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

There is a parking lot at the pier.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Yea a nice size parking lot with the out house and the pinic area all in one.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Anthony said:


> *There is a parking lot at the pier. *


Thanks. Pier parking lot is all I needed to know. There's no fees like during the summer is there?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*There are no fee's,*

except for the price Trigger is going to pay....LOL I resemble that remark!....Tightlings


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Just kidding with you "BIG BOY" and boy oh boy is he a biggin, I can't talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TRIGGER


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

With great apologies and sincere regret, I am not going to be able to make it. Been switched to a 3:30 pm to midnight shift at work on Saturday, found out last night. Sorry Hat, ya know if I could I would. Now if some of you will be there into Sunday afternoon, give me a call and leave a message, could make it fo a bit then maybe. Guess this time I am unable to walk the walk, but knew possibilities from the beginning.

Good luck to all!

Have Jeep will travel. (Just not this weekend it seems).


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*This is the only one you misseed,*

don't worry my friend. Let some of the others show some support this time. Shaggy, you do walk the walk!.......Hat


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

How's the weather looking for the cleanup? Hope it's not too windy. 

Any chance there's crabs still out there? I was thinking of bring a crab trap.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Tomarrow's temp 54 the high and maybe a little wind but not like yesterday or today. Bring your traps anyway you can never tell. The low at nite will be in the 40's.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Bark, Bark*

Husky will be there (as long as Jangwuah gets me there safely)!
Do I need to bring something?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Husky, just tried to call,*

check your voicemail and call me at home, you got the #. I'm outa here at 2pm headed for PLO, see you folks there...Tightlines


----------

